# 18 peg loom



## B4

Just have to show you my new loom, I tried and tried to find a 18 peg loom but there just not out there. SO my hubby made me one. He does more than just open pickle jars for me. LOL


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

What a nice loom and you hubby is so inventive. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Buttons

He did a very nice job on it. I tried to get my hubby to me me some but it didn't work. How far away are the nails and where did he get the base from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jenjen59

Nice!! Let me know how it works out. My dad is a carpenter, so I'll get him to make me one too.


----------



## jin jin

Was there a specific reason you needed 18 pegs? Your hubby did a great job! God bless.


----------



## B4

I had this spruce cheese cutting board and he cut out a circle from
that... outside circle is .... 4 1/4"
inside circle is .... 3" 
holes were drilled 3/8" from the inside of the circle's edge,to center of the hole. 
holes are 5/8" center to center
nails that were used were 2"concrete nails, cut down to 3/4 "

I have tried it and it works but the nail tops are too big so tomorrow Hubby will file them down. And glue the nails in. Here is my sample of what I did.


----------



## B4

jin jin said:


> Was there a specific reason you needed 18 pegs? Your hubby did a great job! God bless.


yes I wanted a 18 peg loom to make slippers


----------



## B4

Jenjen59 said:


> Nice!! Let me know how it works out. My dad is a carpenter, so I'll get him to make me one too.


Hi Jen, I just wrote down all the measurements for Buttons so
grab them and put Dad to work. Good Luck


----------



## bonster

I was thinking I might like to try to make a round loom but wasn't sure how. This will give me ideas of how to do it. Instead of nails a may try to get guitar bridge pins.


----------



## Buttons

Thank you Ruth Winnie. Now to get him to make it for me. He's looking for something to do. 

Just one question: How thick was the spruce cheese cutting board that you used?


----------



## B4

buttons said:


> Thank you Ruth Winnie. Now to get him to make it for me. He's looking for something to do.
> 
> Just one question: How thick was the spruce cheese cutting board that you used?


Hi buttons, the cutting board was 3/4" thick, I'm sure you could probably get a plaque at Michaels.


----------



## bonster

You can also get a short board at Menards or Home Depot or Lowe's.


Ruth Winnie said:


> Hi buttons, the cutting board was 3/4" thick, I'm sure you could probably get a plaque at Michaels.


----------



## B4

bonster said:


> I was thinking I might like to try to make a round loom but wasn't sure how. This will give me ideas of how to do it. Instead of nails a may try to get guitar bridge pins.


That might work, but are they long enough???? We live in a small town and of course when you need something, you have to travel out of town, so my husband just used what he had laying around.


----------



## bonster

When I first saw the loom pegs I said they look like guitar bridge pins. I have had the pegs come loose from the Knifty Knitter and they are about the same size as a bridge pin (the loom peg is slightly bigger). The Martha Stewart ones are a little smaller. The bridge pins and the loom pins are tapered. I don't know what kind of wood would be best for a loom (mine are all plastic). I will have to experiment! The bridge pins would have the little groove like the loom ones.


Ruth Winnie said:


> That might work, but are they long enough???? We live in a small town and of course when you need something, you have to travel out of town, so my husband just used what he had laying around.


----------



## Angelbeader

Perfectly done. My hubby makes alot of my looms that way too. Aren't they great!

If the nail head pulls the yarn, try eyelet screws. (pic attached) The yarns lifts off easily.

Mari


----------



## bonster

What a great idea using cotter pins - and I have a TON of those in my garage!

Love this site!


Angelbeader said:


> Perfectly done. My hubby makes alot of my looms that way too. Aren't they great!
> 
> If the nail head pulls the yarn, try eyelet screws. (pic attached) The yarns lifts off easily.
> 
> Mari


----------



## B4

Angelbeader said:


> Perfectly done. My hubby makes alot of my looms that way too. Aren't they great!
> 
> If the nail head pulls the yarn, try eyelet screws. (pic attached) The yarns lifts off easily.
> 
> Mari


those would work great, I bet if I was able to get to town I would have come up with lots of things. It just goes to show you where theres a will theres a way.... never say never. Great idea, guitar pins might work also if there long enough, but very pricey.


----------



## bonster

I used to own a music store and would buy pins in bulk so it wasn't bad. I wish I could remember who I gave my stock to when I closed my store! I emailed a luthier friend of mine who might have them.


Ruth Winnie said:


> those would work great, I bet if I was able to get to town I would have come up with lots of things. It just goes to show you where theres a will theres a way.... never say never. Great idea, guitar pins might work also if there long enough, but very pricey.


----------



## Buttons

I didn't think of that Bonster. Great idea. It is also a great idea for using an eyelet screw too that Angelbeader mentioned. But Ruth came up with the best and that it is homemade bye her hubby. He is definitely a keeper.


----------



## B4

buttons said:


> I didn't think of that Bonster. Great idea. It is also a great idea for using an eyelet screw too that Angelbeader mentioned. But Ruth came up with the best and that it is homemade bye her hubby. He is definitely a keeper.


awh, thanks Buttons, I think he's a keeper too, and I've had him around for 48 years. Ruth


----------



## Buttons

Ruth Winnie said:


> awh, thanks Buttons, I think he's a keeper too, and I've had him around for 48 years. Ruth


That is so wonderful. My mom and dad has been married for 68 years this past August. Dad is 87 and mom is 85.


----------



## Angelbeader

Please pass on congratulations from us. It'll be 50 for us in June!

Mari


----------



## Carole Murphy

Angelbeader said:


> Perfectly done. My hubby makes alot of my looms that way too. Aren't they great!
> 
> If the nail head pulls the yarn, try eyelet screws. (pic attached) The yarns lifts off easily.
> 
> Mari


thanks for the picture of an eyelet screw. probably my hubby knows what they are. We found round circle wood at Hobby Lobby and he made me one , however whatever nails he used doesn't work, can't seem to get the yarn over them. so again, thanks for this idea. I think I'd like the smaller one to do smaller baby preemie hats.


----------



## Angelbeader

Sorry, that was the pic of the cotter pin. Here's the eyelet screw:


Mari


----------



## Carole Murphy

Angelbeader said:


> Sorry, that was the pic of the cotter pin. Here's the eyelet screw:
> 
> Mari


Oh, so glad that you clarified that. you can tell that I know nothing about work tools. he doesn't let anyone touch his garage and gadgets, just like me with my craft room...


----------



## bonster

I wasn't sure how a cotter pin would attach! The eyelet screw makes more sense. Maybe I can find something with a smaller head.


Angelbeader said:


> Sorry, that was the pic of the cotter pin. Here's the eyelet screw:
> 
> Mari


----------



## Angelbeader

You just drill a hole about 3/32 of an inch and push them in. I think they hold better than my knifty knitter pegs! *smile*

Mari


----------



## Angelbeader

Here's a pic to show any size wood will work. My arthritis made the wider wood necessary during a bad flare up.

Mari


----------



## B4

Angelbeader said:


> Here's a pic to show any size wood will work. My arthritis made the wider wood necessary during a bad flare up.
> 
> Mari


So Mari, these are cotter pins?? on the picture


----------



## bonster

Very nice. I wonder if push pins could be used for the top pegs?

People here are just too clever! Wouldn't it be great if we could all get together someday? Are they strong and stable enough?


Angelbeader said:


> Here's a pic to show any size wood will work. My arthritis made the wider wood necessary during a bad flare up.
> 
> Mari


----------



## Buttons

Angelbeader said:


> Here's a pic to show any size wood will work. My arthritis made the wider wood necessary during a bad flare up.
> 
> Mari


How far are the cotter pins spaced on yours?


----------



## Angelbeader

Yes, they are both cotter pins. On the left is my 20 pin and right is my 8.

Mari


----------



## mollybear57

What a wonderful job your husband did. I would say he is a keeper! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Angelbeader

Thanks, you're right I'll keep him another 50 years!

Mari


----------



## Angelbeader

He made them 1/2" center to center of the trunk of the cotter pins, which is what I requested. He also made me a 1/4" for baby items, but I don't use it much due to the arthritis.

Mari


----------



## Angelbeader

Yes, just cotter pins.



Ruth Winnie said:


> So Mari, these are cotter pins?? on the picture


----------



## Angelbeader

I have since learned that depending which is more comfortable, you can 'turn' or rotate the pins. I like mine sideways, but many people like them side to side (lines up like soldiers). Side to side seems to help the tool slide up and over easier.

Mari


----------



## Buttons

What do you use the 8 pin round loom for? It would be too small to do preemie hats on. Or do you?


----------



## Angelbeader

No, not premmie hats, but arms and legs for amigurumi people or animals.



buttons said:


> What do you use the 8 pin round loom for? It would be too small to do preemie hats on. Or do you?


Mari


----------



## Angelbeader

Sorry, that's preemie (LOL).

Mari


----------



## Buttons

I use the flower loom for preemies and the blue loom for newborns.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Ruth Winnie said:


> Just have to show you my new loom, I tried and tried to find a 18 peg loom but there just not out there. SO my hubby made me one. He does more than just open pickle jars for me. LOL


I found this at a thrift shop put in longer pegs (brads) these seem to work well. The rows of pegs are offset by 1/2 the gauge. makes a thinner - denser fabric. I like to make slender long scarves on it. The scarves are well liked. Moon Loomer


----------



## bonster

I GOTTA learn how to do this! It is so cool.


Moon Loomer said:


> I found this at a thrift shop put in longer pegs (brads) these seem to work well. The rows of pegs are offset by 1/2 the gauge. makes a thinner - denser fabric. I like to make slender long scarves on it. The scarves are well liked. Moon Loomer


----------



## Aunt Nay

Cotter pins make excellent pegs.


----------



## Buttons

That is great Moon Loomer, Why can't I find stuff like this at thrift shops here in Florida. Maybe because others beat me to it.


----------



## Moon Loomer

buttons said:


> That is great Moon Loomer, Why can't I find stuff like this at thrift shops here in Florida. Maybe because others beat me to it.


I just came in second the first picked up a interesting loom right in front of me at the thrift store. She would not let me see it, even when she told her companion she did not understand the loom. When I said I might be able to help her, she looked me up and down, said "I have it" and walked away. Left me speechless. Ho ho, Moon Loomer


----------



## Buttons

lol That's what will happen to me.


----------



## rmoffett

I am also a VietNam Vet (1967 and 1969) USMC. I can feel for your husband. The larger loom should not be too hard to make out of maple. I have never made one, so the pegs would be my only problem. I would need to know how large the open diameter in the ring is. Let me know if you want to try.


----------



## rmoffett

I am also a VietNam Vet (1967 and 1969) USMC. I can feel for your husband. The larger loom should not be too hard to make out of maple. I have never made one, so the pegs would be my only problem. I would need to know how large the open diameter in the ring is. Let me know if you want to try an 18 peg loom. I am quite busy, so I probably will not get to finish it until after Christmas, but who knows.


----------



## rmoffett

I make a 21 post thread spool organizer for quilters who embroider panels for quilts. If the center was open, like in your picture and there were 18 posts with tops, I think that might work.


----------



## rmoffett

Did your husband use nails for the 19 pegs in the picture ?


----------



## carolyn4

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Buttons

This came from another KP'er and that is what her husband made using nails. She said they had to cut them down to a certain size as they were too big and she had to sand the heads down cuz it was a little difficult getting the yarn over. 18 pegs on the loom and 1 nail for the holding peg. That's where you wrap the yarn to hold while you knit the loom.


----------



## rmoffett

Its great that you have the loom. I made one for you also and here is its picture. 18 peg looms are not all that easy to make. I could not have made it without your information. Thanks. My Yarn Lazy Susans are still selling well, and a few have been given away. This weekend I have a special and someone will win another one. I also just finished the telephone stand for the Court House here in my county. I am going to make a similar stand for my daughter that has one drawer and a box shelf halfway down the legs for yarn. Take care, Bob.


----------



## diginthedirt

these are very helpful what is the circumference for the 18 peg


----------



## Sandiegen

Angelbeader said:


> If the nail head pulls the yarn, try eyelet screws. (pic attached) The yarns lifts off easily. Mari


Acctually Mari they are called cotter pins, here in WI, eyelet screws have threads on the stem portion. My friends brother made her a loom with the cotter pins and it has been in use for about 50 yrs.


----------



## Sandiegen

You are very talented. Keep showing your work.


----------



## WaterFall

B4 said:


> Just have to show you my new loom, I tried and tried to find a 18 peg loom but there just not out there. SO my hubby made me one. He does more than just open pickle jars for me. LOL


18 peg for what use .


----------



## WaterFall

Angelbeader said:


> Yes, they are both cotter pins. On the left is my 20 pin and right is my 8.
> 
> Mari


Please can you tell for what use these both . Any easy way to make these or from where can buy . The post is old but still may someone help.


----------



## Buttons

They use them to make hats, scarves,leg warmers for babies on this loom. These are not mine. I still want to make one but at this time I can't because if health issues. I was just showing someone that made one that picture. The KPer that did make this, did a great job.


----------



## WaterFall

Buttons said:


> They use them to make hats, scarves,leg warmers for babies on this loom. These are not mine. I still want to make one but at this time I can't because if health issues. I was just showing someone that made one that picture. The KPer that did make this, did a great job.


But if they got 18 pegs so can only knit 18 stitch .


----------



## Buttons

You would have to ask b4 that question. This was her project.


----------



## needlecraftlover

Your hubby did a great job. This has inspired me to make an 18 peg loom for myself. I think I'll try golf tees instead of nails though.


----------



## Nanamel14

Angelbeader said:


> I have since learned that depending which is more comfortable, you can 'turn' or rotate the pins. I like mine sideways, but many people like them side to side (lines up like soldiers). Side to side seems to help the tool slide up and over easier.
> 
> Mari


Thank you for sharing ☺


----------



## korrena

Wow i have just purchased plastic ones in different sizes


----------



## Moon Loomer I

korrena said:


> Wow i have just purchased plastic ones in different sizes


Try one each of these at: https://www.cindwoodlooms.com/looms/ and then report back, look at all the gauges to, Moon Loomer I. :sm24:


----------



## Mimistoo

I am looking for a loom 14 inch circumference for premie babies. What size is yours?


----------

